# What Snow Foam is everyone using nowadays?



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

Been out of the detailing game for a little while and using up the last of my large bottle of Valet Pro snow foam, a little underwhelmed with it if I'm honest.
So what is everyone using for a regular wash?
Cheers


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

May be worth having a look at the snow foam shoot out on the forensic detailing channel on youtube. BH Auto Foam has a pretty good showing and I have been personally happy with its performance too.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam with a shot of Autobrite Magifoam.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm currently using DetailedOnline's Lava snow foam and I've been really happy with it. I have just bought 5L of the M&K Snow (which is currently on the group buy) I've used it in the past and also had good results with.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam, Autoglanz Spritzer or Waxplanet 8 Below are the ones I've been most impressed with.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve got some of DetailedOnline Lava snow foam and it works well. Bear car care also do a nice snow foam, which says is wax safe. 
BH autofoam works okay, but isn’t a thick foam. 
Autoglym Polar Blast works well and can be very thick at recommend levels.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've used AutoSmart's Ultra Mousse for years. Recently been using Detailed Online's Lava which is nice. I also have their new Magma to try out.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bilt hamber or Autoglym polar for me...


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ive tried a few

Autobrite magifaom
Auto finesse Avalanche
KKD Blizzard
Bilt hamber Auto foam

Bilt hamber is by far the best at cleaning,not the thickest foa(the least ive tried),but as well all know,thick foam doesn't mean good cleaning

I use it at 4% through a pressure sprayer 

Ive got a sample of the KKD Blizzard force to try as well next,alkaline formula like BH so may be a contender............


----------



## Boxer (Feb 9, 2017)

BH auto foam for me


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Im using KKD Blizzard Tutti frutti for my summner foam and BH Auto Foam as a winter foam/prewash

If you by them in 5l it works out a great price my 5l of KKD blizard was around £25 deliverd


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

CarChem's SF is surprisingly effective 
My go to SF at the mo :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Bilt Hamber for me! I liked Gyeon but Bilt Hamber is the best. You do need to get the dilution ratio correct though.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

I've tried many and one that stood out was wolf's chemicals. Not the cheapest but great cleaning power, good dwell time and nice and foamy


----------



## AJ_ (Jun 23, 2012)

Autoglym Polar Blast for me at the minute, using their full Polar range for very quick and safe maintenance washes.

AJ


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Rian said:


> Im using KKD Blizzard Tutti frutti for my summner foam and BH Auto Foam as a winter foam/prewash
> 
> If you by them in 5l it works out a great price my 5l of KKD blizard was around £25 deliverd


Does this clean well ?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Given up on snow foam and moved to Koch Chemie Green star. Way better. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

Wax planet eight below. This has replace auto foam for me.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

walfice said:


> Wax planet eight below. This has replace auto foam for me.


Now it's summer so switched over to seven below. Removed sap of my sister in law's car the other day, which I wasn't expecting.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

BH Auto foam only one that seems to do anything to help remove dirt.


----------



## Alexaudi26 (Jan 25, 2016)

I have used avalanche but I am now using pro kleen pH neutral snow foam orange and cherry as a bundle but only used the orange so far but I like it

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the recommendations. I'll have a look into them.
Much appreciated.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ross said:


> BH Auto foam only one that seems to do anything to help remove dirt.


Was the case in the past but not anymore. There are a few quality foams on the market now, autofoam is still excellent though.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a few on the go because I like to experiment with different products. I haven't found anything to beat Bilt Hamber Auto Foam. There are other great products too though. 

ODK Arctic is excellent. The cleaning power is top notch and this is matched by its versatility. It works just as well through a pump sprayer as a regular prewash. Lovely minty smell in use too and rinses away easily from the drive.

Autoglym's Polar Blast is another great product from them. It works really well. The only drawback of this product for me is that it sticks around on the drive for ages afterwards, unless you chase off the remaining suds with your pressure washer. A minor drawback really though.

I have still got at least 4 litres of Waxaddict's mild but effective snow foam. It smells good and cleans well. It's gentle on LSPs too. 

Gtechniq's is a great product for cleaning safely.

I have heard lots of good thiongs about Gyeon's too.


----------



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

I use Auto finesse Avalanche

Previously used bilt hamber and a few others but i find the avalanche the best one

John


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

bigup said:


> Does this clean well ?


I have tried 1 litre of this and it doesn't clean at all

I tired one panel with it on and one without and there was no difference

I have got a sample of the Blizzard Force(more alkiline like Bilt Hamber autofaom) so will see if this is any better

Nothing for me yet has come close to BH


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I really didn't get on with Avalanche at all. It left white marks on the paint - checked with a few guys on here and may have been a dodgy bottle as was cloudy as well, but still wouldn't buy again.

For cleaning purposes I would go BH Autofoam. I have also been given a bottle or ProKleen which I have been using on the wheels and works great also smells lovely. Also works great as a 2BM shampoo.

I also think you would need to go a long way to beat Megs Hyper Wash . :detailer:


----------



## bigfella (Aug 27, 2008)

Another vote for the Bilt Hamber snow foam here.


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

I use Obsession Wax Blizzard. It loosens the dirt effectively.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Bilt Hamber for me, cleaning power is good and it doesn't hang about on the drive for days causing my skis to get excited at the prospect of coming out of hibernation!


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Big fan of autofoam here like many, Avalanche and polar blast work well for me also. It all depends on the job you need the foam to do. Filthy car I use BH autofoam mainly in winter, maintainance wash or dusty car avalanche as it is ph neutral. Polar blast when I want maximum dwell to clean seals and deep clean arches etc.


----------



## rocky_robin (Aug 24, 2009)

I use BH Autofoam all of the time, purely coz our motors are always getting filthy out in the countryside and seems to soften the grime pretty well.


----------



## Wade.K10 (Jan 3, 2019)

Autoglanz Spritzer in a Venus Foamer 

works well


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I use a 4% mix of BH Auto Foam. This video should be right up your street:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Radish293 said:


> Given up on snow foam and moved to Koch Chemie Green star. Way better.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ill be buying aome green star soon also, however how does it compare to surfex


----------



## JustJamtastic (Oct 29, 2018)

rocky_robin said:


> I use BH Autofoam all of the time, purely coz our motors are always getting filthy out in the countryside and seems to soften the grime pretty well.


Where's the best place to buy BH products? Is there anywhere to avoid the £5.95 delivery if it's the only product you're buying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

JustJamtastic said:


> Where's the best place to buy BH products? Is there anywhere to avoid the £5.95 delivery if it's the only product you're buying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Polished Bliss used to be great for this but they done away with free delivery sadly.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

I’ve just joined the snow foam band wagon and bought some BH snow foam and use it through a 5 litre garden sprayer at 4% dilution rate. 
Very impressed with its touch less cleaning power. 
I get very little foam but boy does it clean well. 
Even under the wheel arches !


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

AutoSmart
Carchem
Bouncer's Eco
Avalanche

John Tht.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

The cleaning bug has bit me again so just bought a K4 Full Control washer but need a foam gun and a good thick/long dwelling foam to go with it. Any recommendations guys?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

paddyirishman said:


> The cleaning bug has bit me again so just bought a K4 Full Control washer but need a foam gun and a good thick/long dwelling foam to go with it. Any recommendations guys?


Eight below from waxplanet. Cleaner power on par with BH autofoam but is very thick and will dwell around 20 mins easily.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

im currently using Bilt Hamber Auto Foam and relatively happy with it considering its a snow foam. its my current go-to foam, will be looking into wax planet 8 below to try next time


----------



## FletchCossie (Aug 6, 2018)

I use CarChem Original Snow Foam ( https://car-chemoriginal.com/store/exterior/pre-wash/snow-foam-1l ) at 200ml to a full 1ltr bottle and the car is visibly cleaner after rinsing the snow foam off. I use a hose and a snow foam gun ( https://www.amazon.co.uk/LemonBest®...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=R78601M8YW2PW37ER58Z )


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Bought a drum of Autoglym Polar Blast to use until I get a chance to order the eight below. Haven't got a chance to use it yet though.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Just replaced my first 5l of Bilthamber AF,,,,,, with another as I find it works pretty well for me.


----------

